# OVH Manager unavailable (96 hours and counting)



## fm7 (Mar 29, 2016)

Redirecting over and over to the login page.


http://travaux.ovh.net/?do=details&id=17229


----------



## davidgestiondbi (Mar 29, 2016)

Omg! Did they try to turn it off and on again? 


V6 is the manager for EU right? I think we are in V5 in Canada.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 29, 2016)

davidgestiondbi said:


> Omg! Did they try to turn it off and on again?
> 
> 
> V6 is the manager for EU right? I think we are in V5 in Canada.



The problem is occurring in OVH EU.


Canada and France are compartmented operations.


----------



## drmike (Mar 29, 2016)

OVH manager = control panel for customers to manage their services?  96 hours is a long time to be down.


----------



## willie (Mar 29, 2016)

I just logged into FR and it worked ok for me.  If you're getting sent back to the login page, make sure your browser is sending a referer header.  I usually disable that header but have to turn it back on for OVH login.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 29, 2016)

drmike said:


> OVH manager = control panel for customers to manage their services?  96 hours is a long time to be down.



About 10 hours ago I had access to the dedicated servers CP but CDN, DNS, VPS, domain names CP were not working. None is working now. According to twitter posts, the problem started March 25.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 29, 2016)

willie said:


> I usually disable that header but have to turn it back on for OVH login.



Just now?


----------



## drmike (Mar 29, 2016)

fm7 said:


> About 10 hours ago I had access to the dedicated servers CP but CDN, DNS, VPS, domain names CP were not working. None is working now. According to twitter posts, the problem started March 25.



Quality service there...   Rekt comes to mind to describe OVH experience.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 29, 2016)

> Certains d'entre vous nous remontent des problèmes de connexion au manager v6.



I haven't had any problems over the past 5 days.  Opera 36 for Linux with adblockers turned off for the OVH manager.  Possibly a browser incompatibility they introduced with one of their updates?



> OVH manager = control panel for customers to manage their services?



Panel for OVH.com services.  SoYouStart, Kimsufi, and RunAbove have their own panels.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 29, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> I haven't had any problems either over the past 5 days.  Opera 36 for Linux with adblockers turned off for the OVH manager.  Possibly a browser incompatibility they introduced with one of their updates?



OVH EU just fixed the mess.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 30, 2016)

2016-03-26, 11:15 (CET, UTC +1)

Certains d'entre vous nous remontent des problèmes de connexion au manager v6.
Le manager commence à se charger puis vous êtes à nouveau redirigés sur la page de connexion.
Nous investiguons.
----
Some of you encounter problems connecting to v6 manager.
The manager begins to load then you are again redirected to the login page.
We are investigating.



Comment by OVH - Saturday, 26 March 2016, 12:09PM (CET, UTC +1)

La cause racine a été isolée, nous intervenons.
----
The root cause has been isolated. We are working n the issue.


Comment by OVH - Saturday, 26 March 2016, 13:15PM (CET, UTC +1)

Fausse piste. En revanche nous en avons une autre qui se précise : certains d'entre vous se voient renvoyés des erreurs 401, ce qui explique le retour à la page de connexion.
Ce type d'erreur arrive normalement quand la session est invalide, ou a expiré, mais ce n'est pas le cas ici. Nous continuons de creuser.
-----
False clue. However we have another cause: some of you are getting error 401, which is the return to the login page.
This error usually happens when the session is invalid or has expired, but this is not the case here. We continue to investigate.


_Comment by OVH - Tuesday, 29 March 2016, 19:55PM _ (CEST, UTC +2)


Nous continuons à chercher et avons peut-être trouvé une solution, nous vous tiendrons informés dès que possible.
Nous nous excusons pour le désagrément.
---
Investigations are still in progress, we may have found a solution and will keep you updated as soon as possible.
Sorry for the inconvenience.


Date:  Wednesday, 30 March 2016, 12:11PM (CEST, UTC +2)
*Reason for closing:  Done*


----------



## Paulius777 (Apr 1, 2016)

OVH never had a good customer support. It's sad how they are not orientated into clients needs.


----------

